# Sean O'pry overbitecel



## Deleted member 3259 (Nov 22, 2019)

Lips are guided by teeth positioning. If there is an overbite, there may be protruding lips. Evaluation by your dentist should tell you if this is the issue and how to correct it. Orthodontics is the typical treatment recommended.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Nov 22, 2019)

Huh? If you have an overbite the ideal treatment is BSSO to move your lower jaw forward.


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Nov 22, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Huh? If you have an overbite the ideal treatment is BSSO to move your lower jaw forward.


Read title of thread


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Nov 22, 2019)

Protruding lips like barret and opry are aesthetic


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 22, 2019)

if he had done orthodontic treatment, they would have caused him maxillary recession just for the sake of the teeth to meet


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Nov 22, 2019)

Fuk said:


> Protruding lips like barret and opry are aesthetic



No its fucking not lol. It looks retarded


----------



## gaypharoah (Nov 22, 2019)

Fuk said:


> Protruding lips like barret and opry are aesthetic


Yet I'm roasted for mine all the time. Cope.


----------



## whitebadboy (Nov 22, 2019)

Allot of ignorance here.
Overbite can be for many reasons many times its juts crooked or missing teeth both can be fixed by dentist or braces and you will come out with a better jaw shape as overbite can cause receded jaw


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Nov 22, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> Allot of ignorance here.
> Overbite can be for many reasons many times its juts crooked or missing teeth both can be fixed by dentist or braces and you will come out with a better jaw shape as overbite can cause receded jaw



It wont affect jaw shape, at least not after puberty.


----------



## whitebadboy (Nov 22, 2019)

honkhonkpatna said:


> It wont affect jaw shape, at least not after puberty.


lol ignorance at its finest just by jutting your jaw if you have an overbite you will get forward growt and wider jaw becouse you are recessed


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Nov 22, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> lol ignorance at its finest just by jutting your jaw if you have an overbite you will get forward growt and wider jaw becouse you are recessed



If you jutt your jaw forward when you dont have an overbite you will still get foward growth, so whats the point lol


----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 22, 2019)

Fuk said:


> Protruding lips like barret and opry are aesthetic


Flat philtrum is ugly af


----------



## whitebadboy (Nov 22, 2019)

honkhonkpatna said:


> If you jutt your jaw forward when you dont have an overbite you will still get foward growth, so whats the point lol


If you dont have an overbite and jut your jaw forward you have a underbite then......People with an overbite will see theyr true jaw only when fixed and all the teeth touch correctly and the jaw is in the correct position forward


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Nov 22, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> lol ignorance at its finest just by jutting your jaw if you have an overbite you will get forward growt and wider jaw becouse you are recessed


thats not the same as actually having a correct jaw position though, when you can comfortably rest all your teeth in a butterfly bite in correct bite your jaw and chin become much more defined as whole, you cant emulate this fully with slight jutting in an overbite since not all your teeth are touching


----------



## whitebadboy (Nov 22, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> thats not the same as actually having a correct jaw position though, when you can comfortably rest all your teeth in a butterfly bite in correct bite your jaw and chin become much more defined as whole, you cant emulate this fully with slight jutting since not all your teeth are touching


indeed fixing your bite aka braces or dental implants is the most important thing


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 22, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> thats not the same as actually having a correct jaw position though, when you can comfortably rest all your teeth in a butterfly bite in correct bite your jaw and chin become much more defined as whole, you cant emulate this fully with slight jutting in an overbite since not all your teeth are touching


jutting with an overbite will give you a better jaw, but you'll have no chin basically.


----------



## whitebadboy (Nov 22, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> jutting with an overbite will give you a better jaw, but you'll have no chin basically.


the chin will stick out even more but still you wont have the width of a normal bite


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 22, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> indeed fixing your bite aka braces or dental implants is the most important thing


Braces are not worth it, or atleast the traditional common way of approaching the problem of overbites, they must recess your top teeth to meet with the lower ones, this as a result makes ur already shit maxilla recess further


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Nov 22, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> jutting with an overbite will give you a better jaw, but you'll have no chin basically.


yeah exactly, I have an overbite and I noticed that when I rest in a deep bite position (overbite position) my chin becomes so much more defined, so I have to basically choose to either have a good chin or a forward jaw jfl


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 22, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> the chin will stick out even more but still you wont have the width of a normal bite


it will stick out and will be even with the lips, but will never fully protrude, it will be flat and it looks dumb


Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> yeah exactly, I have an overbite and I noticed that when I rest in a deep bite position (overbite position) my chin becomes so much more defined, so I have to basically choose to either have a good chin or a forward jaw jfl


forward jaw all the way, I frauded and still got foid attention hence my belief with jaw > chin

a shit jaw is an absolute fucking death sentence, fix that shit in anyway possible or its over


----------



## softLoverr (Nov 22, 2019)

He also has a recessed maxilla , i already said countless times that opry face development was pretty poor , he probably mouth breathed during childhood, however the guy has top tier genetics + insane eye orbitals and a very alien angular look that model industries love. Most people cant get away with growing poorly and still coming out good thou so genetics + luck of the draw plays a role here, cause remenber you can have very goodlooking parents and turn out ugly and vice-versa , cause genes have a very wide scope within them.


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Nov 22, 2019)

softLoverr said:


> He also has a recessed maxilla , i already said countless times that opry face development was pretty poor , he probably mouth breathed during childhood, however the guy has top tier genetics + insane eye orbitals and a very alien angular look that model industries love. Most people cant get away with growing poorly and still coming out good thou so genetics + luck of the draw plays a role here, cause remenber you can have very goodlooking parents and turn out ugly and vice-versa , cause genes have a very wide scope within them.



I just can not understand how overbite + insane lowerthird works. His jaw is crazy, and he somehow has forwardprojecting chin. All other overbitecels are usually subhuman


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 22, 2019)

softLoverr said:


> He also has a recessed maxilla , i already said countless times that opry face development was pretty poor , he probably mouth breathed during childhood, however the guy has top tier genetics + insane eye orbitals and a very alien angular look that model industries love. Most people cant get away with growing poorly and still coming out good thou so genetics + luck of the draw plays a role here, cause remenber you can have very goodlooking parents and turn out ugly and vice-versa , cause genes have a very wide scope within them.


just goes to show that even craniofacial dystrophy cannot surpass O'Pry's elite, superior genes

Brad Pitt is recessed with no cheekbones, yet is harmoniously good looking? More examples I can give that completely fit my point. that's how u can indicate one's good looks genes when one manages to look decent even with clear recession. basically front good, side bad = good genetics

this shit deserves a thread of it's own tbh


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Nov 22, 2019)

honkhonkpatna said:


> I just can not understand how overbite + insane lowerthird works. His jaw is crazy, and he somehow has forwardprojecting chin. All other overbitecels are usually subhuman


he probably just had a shit posture during childhood, but at the same time never received any orthodontic treatment with extractions, so his jaw width grew optimally kind of but its just setback a bit


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Nov 22, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> he probably just had a shit posture during childhood, but at the same time never received any orthodontic treatment with extractions, so his jaw width grew optimally kind of but its just setback a bit



I had that exact same thing though, why did the same thing not happen to me... I have not done any exstractions or had braces. I don't have a weak chin, but I sure as fuck dont have a crazy jawline or any good forward growth lol..


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 22, 2019)

wtf are u guys on about, O'Pry's overbite is completely minimal, so minute, it would even be considered normal for most orthodontists.

it's not that severe of a problem to display clear recession


----------



## softLoverr (Nov 22, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> just goes to show that even craniofacial dystrophy cannot surpass O'Pry's elite, superior genes
> 
> Brad Pitt is recessed with no cheekbones, yet is harmoniously good looking? More examples I can give that completely fit my point. that's how u can indicate one's good looks genes when one manages to look decent even with clear recession. basically front good, side bad = good genetics
> 
> this shit deserves a thread of it's own tbh


Brad Pitt is far from recessed , he has perfect maxilla position ( almost parallel to the floor ) which gives him a nice compact midface , however he lacks cheeckbone mass which gives him no ogge curve whatsoever this is probably just genetic since he had top tier growth , also his chin mass isnt insane but his jaw is still projecting and good. But ye you could say bradd pitt is like the king of harmony.


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 22, 2019)

softLoverr said:


> Brad Pitt is far from recessed , he has perfect maxilla position ( almost parallel to the floor ) which gives him a nice compact midface , however he lacks cheeckbone mass which gives him no ogge curve whatsoever this is probably just genetic since he had top tier growth , also his chin mass isnt insane but his jaw is still projecting and good. But ye you could say bradd pitt is like the king of harmony.
> View attachment 170998


the positionings and shape of the maxilla differ a lot too, both genetically and environmentally, his is parallel to the floor like normally how it should be

but even some who have little to no cheekbone mass such as myself (minor size) can still have prominence to shape an Ogee curve, his even goes BACKWARDS into the eye further indicating of recession, even with small bone mass you can still form a firm, even ogee curve line, it does not necessarily have to protrude forwards.

there's many ways to indicate recession, he simply has ideal proportions and ratios or something along those lines, his bones are perfectly normal and average, aka average as in recessed, not severe, but just average hence the celebrity type of looks, they're not exotic alien models, they're facially average, harmonious and easier to the eye


----------



## softLoverr (Nov 22, 2019)

honkhonkpatna said:


> I just can not understand how overbite + insane lowerthird works. His jaw is crazy, and he somehow has forwardprojecting chin. All other overbitecels are usually subhuman


The crazy thing is that his lower jaw isnt even that projecting , most pics where it looks very defined is because he's tilting his head , the guy just has insane bone mass on his lower third ( genetic ) 







As you can see he has a very short rammus because he has overall vertical growth of the face i can guarantee you opry was a mouth breather.







This is opry with actual good head posture nothing crazy , still his chin is popping off cause he just has insane chin mass , if his maxilla grew in a better position his jaw would have a better gonial angle which would make his chin even bigger.
Just goes to show that if you have godtier genetics nothing stops you from becoming a god looks wise.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Nov 22, 2019)

gaypharoah said:


> Yet I'm roasted for mine all the time. Cope.


itz cuz ur ugly

its a multiplier trait

if u look like shit u look shittier

if u look good u look gooder


honkhonkpatna said:


> No its fucking not lol. It looks retarded


Flat philtrum is disgusting


----------



## softLoverr (Nov 22, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> the positionings and shape of the maxilla differ a lot too, both genetically and environmentally, his is parallel to the floor like normally how it should be
> 
> but even some who have little to no cheekbone mass such as myself (minor size) can still have prominence to shape an Ogee curve, his even goes BACKWARDS into the eye further indicating of recession, even with small bone mass you can still form a firm, even ogee curve line, it does not necessarily have to protrude forwards.
> 
> there's many ways to indicate recession, he simply has ideal proportions and ratios or something along those lines, his bones are perfectly normal and average, aka average as in recessed, not severe, but just average hence the celebrity type of looks, they're not exotic alien models, they're facially average, harmonious and easier to the eye


Ye bradd pitt is actually an odd case , i understand what you mean , but the guy still has good cheeckbones overall but it just looks to be anterior projection , and 0 lateral projection whatsoever , his face is very box like.







I mean you can see he has insane under eye support so you cant say he has recession , you cant have recession and have that support , they are opposite things , i think its purely genetic his cheeckbones just seem to not have enough width to give him an ogge curve, could be because his face is already so wide that his cheeckbones would have to be abnormly wide for him to have an ogge curve that's my guess but to be fair i have no idea.


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 22, 2019)

softLoverr said:


> Ye bradd pitt is actually an odd case , i understand what you mean , but the guy still has good cheeckbones overall but it just looks to be anterior projection , and 0 lateral projection whatsoever , his face is very box like.
> View attachment 171022
> View attachment 171023
> 
> I mean you can see he has insane under eye support so you cant say he has recession , you cant have recession and have that support , they are opposite things , i think its purely genetic his cheeckbones just seem to not have enough width to give him an ogge curve, could be because his face is already so wide that his cheeckbones would have to be abnormly wide for him to have an ogge curve that's my guess but to be fair i have no idea.


to me he looks bloated in some pictures, like there's no real definition, still manages to look good

anyway gandy has like shit lateral orbitals or something and still manages to pull off an ogee curve, bones are complex there could be so many reasons. but just imagine if we got high quality skull xrays of models and celebrities, holy shit I'd discover so MUCH from just analysing Barret's underlying bone structure, what the FUCK!!! we need to start a petition immediately


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 22, 2019)

softLoverr said:


> could be because his face is already so wide that his cheeckbones would have to be abnormly wide for him to have an ogge curve that's my guess but to be fair i have no idea.



Impossible


Traxanas said:


> anyway gandy has like shit lateral orbitals or something and still manages to pull off an ogee curve, bones are complex there could be so many reasons.



What you mean? 







softLoverr said:


> The crazy thing is that his lower jaw isnt even that projecting , most pics where it looks very defined is because he's tilting his head , the guy just has insane bone mass on his lower third ( genetic )
> View attachment 171009
> View attachment 171011
> 
> ...



I agree with you about genetic thing, but seriously, no way that he was a mouthbreather, exist photos of him in Childhood, also, I'm pretty sure his gonial angle is above avarage, not only this, but these photos seems cherrypicked












Also him in Childhood obviously not a mouth breather 















His lack of a very projecting Lower third that you are saiyng is probably because of his father and you can see this in his brother 











If you want to say that this specieman was a mouthbreather in childhood and still developed to be this with a insane puberty so you are just saiyng that mouth breather theory is bullshit or magically only apply in some people, so






No one will believe that this was a mouth breather, no fucking way.


----------



## gaypharoah (Nov 22, 2019)

Fuk said:


> itz cuz ur ugly
> 
> its a multiplier trait
> 
> ...


Silence, liplet


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Nov 22, 2019)

gaypharoah said:


> Silence, liplet
> View attachment 171081


brown ew


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 6, 2020)

Old thread, sorry but what's not clear is why is it that we measure O pry's midface ratio in the head tilted up scenario ? Is it because it's the natural head position for him? I am certain his midface is not 1.1 with the perfect head posture. 

I feel this hasn't been discussed and if it has I completely missed it .


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 6, 2020)

He may have a slight overbite but it's not noticeable in motion


----------



## DianabolDownie (Mar 6, 2020)

overbitecel but i have an overly protrusive lower lip


----------



## Feanor (Mar 6, 2020)

protruding lips is a chad trait


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 6, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Huh? If you have an overbite the ideal treatment is BSSO to move your lower jaw forward.


Bsso makes your jaw more fragile


----------



## SubhumanityForce (Nov 15, 2022)

softLoverr said:


> He also has a recessed maxilla , i already said countless times that opry face development was pretty poor , he probably mouth breathed during childhood, however the guy has top tier genetics + insane eye orbitals and a very alien angular look that model industries love. Most people cant get away with growing poorly and still coming out good thou so genetics + luck of the draw plays a role here, cause remenber you can have very goodlooking parents and turn out ugly and vice-versa , cause genes have a very wide scope within them.


You are dangerously dumb. Take ANY side profile of his, align it with the frankfurt plane, draw a vertical line from his already protruding nasion and see that his lips are in front of this line. You fcking moron. O pry has insane forward growth lol. Also, for the idiots that say he is recessed, look at his photo from the dentist. His lower incisors are retroclined (titled inwards) a lot. That's it. His jaw and chin are massive. This guy CAN NEVER have an overbite.


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 16, 2022)

SubhumanityForce said:


> You are dangerously dumb. Take ANY side profile of his, align it with the frankfurt plane, draw a vertical line from his already protruding nasion and see that his lips are in front of this line. You fcking moron. O pry has insane forward growth lol. Also, for the idiots that say he is recessed, *look at his photo from the dentist.* His lower incisors are retroclined (titled inwards) a lot. That's it. His jaw and chin are massive. This guy CAN NEVER have an overbite.


What you mean by that


----------



## seth (Nov 16, 2022)

softLoverr said:


> The crazy thing is that his lower jaw isnt even that projecting , most pics where it looks very defined is because he's tilting his head , the guy just has insane bone mass on his lower third ( genetic )
> View attachment 171009
> View attachment 171011
> 
> ...


it's not genetic when he was 15 he was inspired by Saludon's trasnformation and started to mew
He was hired as a model 2 years after that


----------



## SubhumanityForce (Nov 16, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> What you mean by that


That o'pry is extremely forward grown. He just has thick lips. See how well in front his nasion is compared to his eyes


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 17, 2022)

SubhumanityForce said:


> That o'pry is extremely forward grown. He just has thick lips. See how well in front his nasion is compared to his eyes


Yea agreed. How should incisors be inclined tho what is best for men?


----------

